# ταγκιά = tag



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

*ταγκιά* (η) {ταγκιάς, ταγκιές} χαρακτηριστική υπογραφή γκραφιτά, συνήθως κείμενο ή σύνθημα με ειδική σημασία για τον ίδιο. Κατ’ επέκταση, σύνθημα τοίχου.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Από την αγγλική λέξη tag «ετικέτα > ψευδώνυμο, παρατσούκλι».]


Το "tag" (στα ελληνικά "ταγκιά") είναι η υπογραφή που γίνεται με σπρέι σε έναν τοίχο, από τον καλλιτέχνη ενός γκραφίτι ή και μόνη της. Σε ένα γκραφίτι η υπογραφή είναι μικρή και βρίσκεται ή μέσα στην ζωγραφιά ή κάτω σε μια άκρη (δεν γίνεται να είναι πιο μεγάλο το tag απ' το graffiti).
Βικιπαίδεια, λήμμα _γκράφιτι_​





i. A nickname or other identifying mark written as the signature of a graffiti artist, often in an elaborately decorative style. Cf. sense 8 f. slang (orig. U.S.). 
1980 _N.Y. Times Mag._ 19 Oct. 44/5 It is close to a decade since the advent in New York of graffiti tags, often simply newly minted nicknames or random combinations of letters. 
1984 _New Yorker_ 26 Mar. 98/3 The proliferation of ‘writing’… along with its… development from scrawled felt-tip ‘tags’ on city walls to spray-can ‘pieces’… has been a visible part of New York's daily life. 
1987 _Times_ 11 Nov. 3/1 Gang members… used coloured paint and red pencils to deface hundreds of buses in Birmingham with their nicknames, or ‘tags’. 
1990 _Daily Tel._ 3 May 4/8 Vandals have imported graffiti materials from America to ape New York ‘tag teams’—gangs who vie to leave their personal trademarks in daring or eye-catching places.
(OED)


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

A *throw-up* or *throwie* sits, in the graffiti world, between a tag and a piece in terms of complexity and time investment. It usually consists of a one-color outline and one layer of fill-color. A throw-up is designed for quick execution, to avoid attracting attention to the writer. Throw-ups are often utilized by writers who wish to achieve a large number of tags while competing with rival artists. Most artists have both a tag and a throw-up that are essentially fixed compared to pieces.
http://popupstudionyc.blogspot.com/2010/12/world-of-day-throw-up.html​

Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχουμε λέξη ακόμα για το _throw-up_, αν κρίνω και από τους στίχους:

...κι ο ορίζοντας μουντός στις γειτονιές μας
καβάτζες, πιάτσες, ναρκοπέδια
ταγκιές και throw-ups ξεθωριασμένα να θυμίζουνε το χτες...


----------

